# Got My Mounter



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I took Thurs. off to try the bowhunting the weekend before gun season, and it paid off. Thurs. evening was sitting in a cornfield and rattled and grunted to this buck about 400 yards off. He walked in to 100 yards, hit him with the Primos Can and a couple grunts and that was all it took. Walked to 20 yards and took him down. ran 60 yards and piled up.

I'll get pics as soon as I can.........I figure he'll go about 140

Get out this weekend!!!!

Tator


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

here is a camera picture of it. not bad quality for a camera phone!!! ha get better ones up later


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck. :clap


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Tator, nice looking buck !!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice buck Tator!! Congrats


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

wow nice deer


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Dandy buck!!!! Congrats!!!!! A guy waits a long time for a deer like that, doesn't he? Makes all of the frustrations put into it disappear.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice deer.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice :beer:


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats, great looking deer


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------

